# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Auditimi i Brendshëm

## dodoni

*Autor: dodoni

Auditimi i Brendshëm*

Në ditët e sotme, pothuajse të gjitha korporatat e mëdha në botë kanë departmentin e auditimit të brendshëm. Instituti i Auditorëve të Brendshëm i formuar në vitin 1941, është një organizatë botërore me më shumë se 80,000 anëtarë dhe me degët e saj në pothuajse të gjitha qytetet kryesore botërore. Ky institut e përkufizon Auditimin e Brendshëm si:

*një aktivitet i pavarur, siguri objektive, dhe konsultime të dizajnuara me qëllim të shtimit të vlerave dhe përmirësimit të operacioneve të organizatës. Ndihmon organizatën në arritjen e objektivave duke sjellur një qasje disciplinore dhe sistematike të vlerësimit të efektivitetit të menaxhimit të riskut, kontrollit, dhe proceseve udhëheqëse.* 

Dallimet kryesore midis auditimit të brendshëm dhe atij të jashtëm mund të përmblidhen në këtë mënyrë:

Në raport me:	               Auditimi i Brendshëm                    Auditimi i Jashtëm

Fokusin	              Operacionet, financat, dhe rregulloret     Raportimi financiar

Menaxherët           Raportojnë tek Komiteti i Auditit në         Raportojnë vetëm 
                              Bordin e Drejtorëve bashkë me               tek Komiteti i Auditit
                              raportimin administrativ tek                     në Bordin e Drejtorëve
                              menaxherët ekzekutiv	                

Pavarësinë             Janë të pavarur brenda organizatës      Janë të pavarur nga  
                               por jo të pavarur nga organizata           organizata

Riskun	              Identifikojnë dhe cilësojnë riskun           Identifikojnë riskun 
                              e biznesit, dhe japin rekomandimet        në pasqyrat financiare
                             e duhura si rezultat i asesimit të riskut   

Kontrolli	             Janë kryesorët ne sistemin                      Auditojnë pasqyrat 
                             monitorues të organizatës.                      financiare(në çdo vend)
                             Auditojnë kontrollet operacionale,           dhe asesimin e 
                             financiare, dhe rregullative.                     menaxherëve për 
                             Mund të ndihmojnë në                            kontrollet e brendshme 
                            dokumentimin dhe testimin e                  mbi raportimin financiar 
                            kontrolleve të brendshme.	           (vetem ne SHBA)


Pavarësia e auditorëve të brendshëm nënkupton pavarësinë brenda organizatës por jo edhe pavarësinë nga organizata për shkak se auditorët e brendshëm janë punëtorë të organizatës dhe rrjedhimisht nuk e kanë pavarësinë e auditorëve të jashtëm. Pa marrë parasysh këtë, pavarësia e auditorëve të brendshëm është shumë e rëndësishme dhe ata duhet të jenë profesional, të paanshëm, dhe të shmangin çdo lloj konflikti potencial të interesit. 

Në shumë kompani, auditorët e brendshëm janë pothuajse tërësisht të varur nga menaxherët ekzekutiv të kompanisë. Në raste të tilla, auditorët e brendshëm janë vetëm konsultantë biznesi të menaxherëve ekzekutiv dhe siguria objektive që ofrojnë ata si tek menaxherët ekzekutiv ashtu edhe tek bordi i drejtorëve është e kufizuar. Shembull ilustrues: si mund të raportojnë auditorët e brendshëm ndonjë defiçencë potenciale të menaxherëve në Komitetin e Auditit kur menaxherët kanë fuqinë e shkarkimit nga puna të auditorëve të brendshëm në çdo kohë? Prandaj, gjithmonë është shumë e preferuar që auditorët e brendshëm të jenë sa më të pavarur nga menaxherët që dtth. se vendimet lidhur me punësimin, largimin nga puna, vlerësimin e performancës së auditorëve të brendshëm, etj. duhet të mirren vetëm nga Komiteti i Auditit në Bordin e Drejtorëve që duhet të jetë i vetmi organ mbi auditorët e brendshëm. 

Duke qenë të pavarur, auditorët e brendshëm janë më të lirë në raportimin real rreth gjendjes momentale në organizatë duke përfshirë këtu: gjendjen financiare, kontrollet e brendshme, menaxhimin e riskut, proceset udhëheqëse të biznesit etj. Rrjedhimisht, menaxherët ekzekutiv dhe bordi i drejtorëve fitojnë një siguri objektive dhe të arsyeshme se menaxhimi i organizatës është duke u bërë si duhet. 

Në organizatat ku departmenti i auditimit të brendshëm është i zhvilluar dhe profesional, zakonisht kemi edhe një dozë të ulët konflikti pozitiv midis këtij departmenti dhe menaxherëve ekzekutiv. Auditorët e brendshëm pas çdo auditimi bashkë me analizën dalin edhe me rekomandimet e tyre. Nëse menaxherët ekzekutiv nuk i marrin parasysh këto rekomandime dhe këto konsiderohen si të qenësishme për të ardhmen e organizatës nga ana e auditorëve të brendshëm, atëherë të dy palët duhet ti mbrojnë pozicionet e tyre në lidhje me çështjen në fjalë para Komitetit të Auditit dhe gjithë Bordit të Drejtorëve. 

Rekomandimet e auditorëve të brendshëm lidhur me defiçencat, lëshimet, dhe abuzimet potenciale në menaxhimin e organizatës si psh. në menaxhimin e riskut, kontrollin, dhe proceset udhëheqëse të organizatës, i japin auditorëve të brendshëm epitetin e konsultantëve të biznesit brendapërbrenda organizatës. Departmentet progresive të auditimit të brendshëm u japin menaxherëve shërbime të ndryshme konsultative të biznesit, prandaj është shumë e rëndësishme që auditorët e brendshëm të jenë sa më të kualifikuar për nga aspekti biznesor.

Auditorët e brendshëm nuk mirren vetëm me kontrollet financiare të organizatës por me gjithë kontrollet e brendshme të organizatës. Ata vlerësojnë dhe testojnë vazhdimisht efektivitetin e kontrolleve të dizajnuara për të ndihmuar organizatën në arritjen e objektivave dhe qëllimeve. Ndihmojnë anëtarët e tjerë të organizatës në kryerjen e detyrave dhe përgjegjësive të tyre duke i furnizuar me analiza, vlerësime, rekomandime, dhe këshilla. Për këtë arsye, auditorët e brendshëm konsiderohen edhe si kontroll i brendshëm i organizatës, bile edhe vet standardet e auditimit e konsiderojnë funksionin e auditimit të brendshëm si pjesë e komponentit monitorues të kontrollit të brendshëm të organizatës. 

vazhdon....

PS: Probleme me vendosjen e tabeles. Nese di kush si mund ta vendos tabelen pa e prishur formatizimin e saj, le te me tregoj. 

Ndalohet publikimi pa lejen e autorit.

----------


## dodoni

Nese dikush nga shtypi shqiptar eshte i interesuar qe ta publikoj kete shkrim ose shkrimet e tjera profesionale qe do sjelle ketu ne te ardhmen, le te me kontaktoj ne privat. Nuk kerkoj para fare, dmth. i kane falas por duhet ta kene lejen time patjeter dhe te me japin kreditat per autoresine. Perparesi kane gazeta Biznesi ne Tirane dhe Koha per Ekonomi ne Prishtine. Poashtu, edhe profesoret e auditimit ne univerzitetet shqiptare. Pra, vetem me kontaktoni dhe merrni lejen time para se te publikoni dhe perdorni shkrimet e mia. 

Keto kushte nuk vlejne per auditoret profesionale qe punojne ne firmat e kontabilitetit, auditimit, dhe konsultimeve biznesore, dhe ata qe punojne ne departmentet e auditimit ne kompanite tona private e publike.

----------


## dodoni

vazhdimi

*Auditimi i Menaxhimit të Riskut*

Në standardin e performancës PS2110 të Standardeve për Praktikimin Profesional të Auditimit të Brendshëm, thuhet: 

*Aktiviteti i auditimit të brendshëm duhet të ndihmoj organizatën duke identifikuar dhe vlerësuar ekspozimet sinjifikante ndaj riskut, dhe të kontribuojë në përmirësimin e menaxhimit të riskut dhe sistemeve të kontrollit*. 

Pra, auditorët e brendshëm nuk e bëjnë menaxhimin e riskut dhe të sistemeve të kontrollit por auditojnë mënyrën se si menaxherët janë duke kryer këtë përgjegjësi të tyre dhe ndihmojnë në përmirësimin e vazhdueshëm të tyre. Auditorët identifikojnë risqet që eventualisht menaxherëve mund t’iu kenë shpëtuar nga identifikimi dhe vlerësojnë ato duke krahasuar me vlerësimin e bërë nga menaxherët dhe mënyrën se si janë duke u menaxhuar ato në organizatë.

Në SHBA, me nxjerrjen e ligjit Sarbanes-Oxley në vitin 2002, kompanitë publike janë të detyruara që të përdorin COSO (Committee of Sponsoring Organizations of Treadway Commission) - Kontrollet e Brendshme (Internal Controls), që është një strukturë konceptuale bazike për identifikimin dhe vlerësimin e kontrolleve të brendshme në organizatë. COSO – Kontrollet e Brendshme, kërkohet në menaxhimin e riskut me arsyetimin se: Nëse komponentet e kontrollit në ambientet e organizatës nuk funksionojnë, atëherë kemi risqe sinjifikante në arritjen e objektivave të organizatës. Tani, para dy vitesh, ka dalur edhe publikimi më i ri i COSO-s që quhet COSO – ERM (Enterprise Risk Management) dhe që integron të gjitha risqet në departmentet dhe fushat e veprimtarisë së organizatës e jo vetëm në kontrollet e brendshme. Më shumë për të dyjat këto, do shkruaj më vonë për shkak se ka shumë për të shkruajtur për to, sidomos për COSO ERM. 

vazhdon.....

----------


## dodoni

*Auditimi i Sistemeve të Informimit (Information Systems ose Information Technology)*

Përderisa mirëmbajtja e përditshme e kontrolleve në procesimet e sistemit të informimit është përgjegjësi e departmentit të sistemit të informimit, auditorët e brendshëm bëjnë vlerësimin e efiçencës dhe efektivitetit të përgjithshëm të operacioneve të sistemit të informimit dhe kontrolleve të tyre në gjithë organizatën. 

Auditorët e brendshëm duhet të marrin pjesë në dizajnimin dhe implementimin e sistemeve të informimit në organizatë për të siguruar shtegun e duhur të auditit dhe kontrollet adekuate në sistem. Për këtë arsye, është e domosdoshme një njohuri e përgjithshme mbi sistemet e informimit nga ana e auditorëve dhe ekipi i auditorëve të brendshëm duhet të ketë një ekspert të kësaj fushe, sidomos në korporatat e mëdha që kanë sisteme të mëdha informimi. Mbasi të jetë bërë dizajni dhe implementimi i sistemit të informimit, auditorët e brendshëm rishikojnë të gjitha aspektet e sistemit duke testuar për tu bindur që kontrollet e dëshiruara janë duke funksionuar ashtu siç janë planifikuar. Midis tjerash, auditorët e brendshëm bëjnë testet për tu siguruar se ndryshimet në sistem bëhen vetëm me autorizimin e duhur; stafi programues është i ndarë funksionalisht nga stafi operativ i sistemit; dokumentacioni i duhur mbahet, ruhet, dhe mirëmbahet në organizatë; aktivitetet e kontrollit funksionojnë si duhet; dhe grupi i kontrollit të të dhënave është duke kryer detyrat e tij.

Aktivitetet e kontrollit në sistemin e informimit ndahen në: aktivitetet e kontrollit të përgjithshëm, aktivitetet e kontrollit të aplikacionit, dhe aktivitetet e kontrollit të përdoruesve të këtij sistemi. Aktivitetet e kontrollit të përgjithshëm bëhen në më shumë se një ose në të gjitha aplikacionet e sistemit të informimit, pra këto aktivitete kontrolli bëhen në të gjitha aplikacionet e kompjuterit. Aktivitetet e kontrollit të aplikacionit bëhen në vetëm një aplikacion specifik të kompjuterit, pra në programet e kompjuterit që kanë të bëjnë me vetëm një aplikacion kompjuteri dhe përfshijnë si aktivitetet e kontrollit të programimit që janë të shkruara (kodet) në programet e kompjuterit, ashtu edhe në aktivitetet e përcjelljes manuale që bëhen në raportet që i gjeneron vet sistemi. Aktivitetet e kontrollit të përdoruesve janë ato aktivitete që i bëjnë përdoruesit për të testuar saktësinë dhe kompletimin e raporteve të sistemeve të informimit ose transaksioneve të përpunuara nga kompjuteri si psh. krahasimi manual i raportit të nxjerrë nga kompjuteri me dokumentin burimor ose hyrës.  

Aktivitetet e Kontrollit të Përgjithshëm – përfshijnë aktivitetet për të kontrolluar: krijimin dhe zhvillimin e programeve dhe sistemeve të reja, ndryshimin dhe përmirësimin e programeve dhe sistemeve ekzistuese, qasjen në programe dhe të dhëna, dhe operacionet e sistemeve të informimit. 

Aktivitetet e Kontrollit të Aplikacioneve Kompjuterike – përfshijnë aktivitetet e kontrollit në përpunimet e aplikacioneve individuale dhe aktivitetet e kontrollit në lidhje me inicimin, regjistrimin, përpunimin, dhe raportimin e transaksioneve apo të dhënave tjera financiare. 

Aktivitetet e Kontrollit të Përdoruesve – janë të dizajnuara të testojnë kompletimin dhe saktësinë e transaksioneve të përpunuara nga sistemet e informimit dhe të sigurojnë qëndrueshmërinë e outputit të sistemeve të informimit si psh. raportet e përgjithshme apo të dhënat e transaksioneve. 

Shumë kompani të mëdha sot, përdorin kornizën COBIT (Control Objectives for Information and Related Technology) si udhëzues për dizajnin dhe menaxhimin e kontrolleve të sistemit të informimit të tyre dhe për ti plotësuar kushtet që kërkohen nga ligji Sarbanes-Oxley. Struktura e COBIT përbëhet nga: 

1. Objektivat e Kontrollit që përmbajnë 34 objektive kontrolli të nivelit të lartë dhe 318 objektive të detajuara kontrolli. 

2. Udhëzimet për Menaxhim që përmbajnë të arriturat e dëshiruara (targetin) dhe matësit.  

3. Udhëzimet për Auditim që: sigurojnë një strukturë të thjeshtë të auditimit të kontrolleve në sistemet e informimit; ofrojnë udhëzime të përgjithshme dhe të detajuara të auditit (por jo planin e detajuar të auditit); i mundësojnë auditorëve rishikimin dhe krahasimin e proceseve me objektivat e kontrollit të sistemeve të informimit.  Sipas udhëzimeve të përgjithshme të auditit, proceset auditohen duke: kuptuar kushtet e biznesit, risqet e lidhura me to, dhe matësit e rëndësishëm të kontrollit; vlerësuar kontrollet; bërë vlerësimin e funksionimit të kontrolleve duke testuar për tu vërtetuar se kontrollet janë duke funksionuar ashtu siç janë planifikuar, në mënyrë të vazhdueshme dhe konsistente; bërë substancimin e riskut të dështimit në realizimin e objektivave të kontrollit duke përdorur teknikat analitike dhe/ose burimet alternative konsultuese. 

*Auditimi i Konformitetit ndaj Ligjeve dhe Rregullave*

Një seksion në vete tek auditimi i brendshëm ka edhe auditimi i çështjeve të ndryshme juridike tek bizneset për të vlerësuar konformitetin e tyre ndaj ligjeve dhe rregullave në fuqi, dhe zbatimit të plotë të kontratave e marrëveshjeve të ndryshme biznesore të organizatës. Ky lloj auditimi ka pasur një evolucion të madh vitet e fundit dhe është bërë pjesë shumë e rëndësishme e punës së jo vetëm auditorëve të brendshëm por edhe atyre të jashtëm. Përfshin testet dhe raportet që tregojnë se a është biznesi duke operuar konform ligjeve dhe rregullave në fuqi dhe kontrollet për të siguruar konformitetin në mënyrë të vazhdueshme dhe konsistente. Çdo biznes duke përfshirë këtu edhe organizatat qeveritare e jofitimprurëse kanë të bëjnë me ligje e rregulla të ndryshme, mos respektimi i të cilave paraqet risk sinjifikant për arritjen e objektivave të organizatës dhe vet të ardhmen e organizatës. 

*Çertifikimi i Auditorëve të Brendshëm (CIA – Certified Internal Auditor)*

Programi i çertifikimit të auditorëve të brendshëm administrohet nga Instituti i Auditorëve të Brendshëm që nga viti 1974. Për tu çertifikuar, kandidatët duhet ta kenë të kryer fakultetin në një univerzitet të akredituar, dhe ta kalojnë me sukses provimin dy ditor që mbahet dy herë në vit në shumicën e qyteteve kryesore botërore. Provimi përmban katër pjesë: proceset e auditimit të brendshëm, njohuritë mbi auditimin e brendshëm, kontrolli menaxherial dhe teknologjia informative, dhe ambienti i auditimit. Një kusht tjetër për tu çertifikuar është edhe minimumi i dy viteve përvojë pune në auditimin e brendshëm ose në fusha të ngjajshme, ndërsa diploma e masterit apo doktorata mund të zëvendësojë një vit përvoje pune për plotësimin e këtij kushti. Auditorët e brendshëm edhe pas çertifikimit duhet ti plotësojnë kriteret e edukimit të vazhdueshëm profesional për ta mbajtur çertifikatën. Më shumë informacione për auditimin e brendshëm dhe provimin e çertifikimit mund të mirren në webfaqen e Institutit të Auditimit të Brendshëm, www.theiia.org.

----------


## Zemrushja

*Si funksionon nje auditim i brendshem ne nje firme... ( puna qe une dhe cdo ekonomist ben cdo mengjes )*

Qe te besh nje auditim duhet ne radhe te pare te krahasosh dy burime informacioni  te ndryshme Psh. banka dhe libri i firmes

Informacioni qe merret nga banka duhet te permbledhe te gjitha levizjet debitore dhe kreditore qe jane bere nga kompania diten paraardhese dhe qe jane te rregjistruara ne banke

Informacioni qe merret nga libri i kompanise duhet te permbledhe gjith levizjet debitore dhe kreditore te bera nga kompania diten paraardhese.. Gjithashtu eshte e domosdoshme qe te merren totali i bankes per kete account ne fund te dites paraardhese si dhe levizjet e librit te dites paraardhese te cilat jane te mbetura aty(mbetura nenkupton jo te eleminuara)

Kur behen krahasimet Fillohet te eleminohen levizjet qe ndodhen ne debi te bankes me levizjet qe ndodhen ne kredi te librit ( ato shenohen zakonisht me numura.. keto levizje nuk do te shenohen ne faqen e punes ku do te punohet)
Gjithashtu levizjet kreditore te bankes eleminohen me levizjet debitore te librit( gjithmone per shumat dhe pershkrimet e njejta qe jane bere ne keto tranzaksione) 

Me pas kontrollohet faqja e vjeter( ajo ne te cilen eshte punuar die ) dhe shifen se cilat tranzakisone jane ne liber per diten e sotme dhe kane qene ne banke diten e dieshme.. dhe fillojne te eleminohen( keto markohen me shkronja ) dhe ne te anasjellten cilat tranzksione kane qene ne liber diten paraardhese dhe sot jane pasqyruar ne banke.. 

Ne fund

Pasi shenohet balanca e bankes dhe radhiten me radhe te gjitha veprimet te cilat nuk jane eleminuar( dmth ato veprime te cilat jane ne liber por nuk jane pasqyruar akoma ne liber dhe ato veprime qe jane ne banke por qe nuk jane rregjistruar akoma ne librin e kompanise ) .. Vertetohet nese  totali qe del ne fund eshte i njejte me totalin qe jep libri apo jo.. Nese jo.. Ne kemi gabuar diku. dhe duhet te bejme analizen perkatese qe te perputhet ky total..

ps. neser do perpiqem tju fus nje shembull per ta bere sa me te kuptueshme kete ...

----------


## dodoni

*Standardet e Praktikimit Profesional të Auditimit të Brendshëm*

*Standardet e Atributeve (AS)*

AS1000 – Qëllimi, Autoriteti, dhe Përgjegjësia
Qëllimi, autoriteti, dhe përgjegjësia e aktivitetit të auditimit të brendshëm duhet të jetë i përkufizuar zyrtarisht në çarter. 

AS1100 – Pavarësia dhe Objektiviteti
Aktiviteti i Auditimit të Brendshëm duhet të jetë i pavarur, dhe auditorët e brendshëm duhet të jenë objektiv në punën e tyre. 
	AS1110 – Pavarësia në Organizatë
	Shefi Ekzekutiv i Auditimit duhet të raportojë në nivelin brenda   organizatës që	
	lejon auditimin e brendshëm ti kryejë përgjegjësitë e tij. 
	AS1120 – Objektiviteti Individual
Auditorët e brendshëm duhet të jenë të paanshëm, pa paragjykime, dhe të shmangin konfliktet e interesit. 
AS1130 – Pavarësia dhe Objektiviteti i Kufizuar
Nëse pavarësia dhe objektiviteti kufizohet në fakt apo dukje, detajet e kufizimit duhet ti paraqiten palëve të duhura. Mënyra e paraqitjes mvaret nga kufizimi. 

AS1200 – Profiçenca dhe Kujdesin Profesional të Duhur
Angazhimet duhet të bëhen me profiçencë dhe kujdesin profesional të duhur. 
	AS1210 – Profiçenca
	Auditorët e brendshëm duhet të kenë dijeninë, aftësitë, dhe kompetencat tjera të 
	Nevojshme për ti përmbushur përgjegjësitë e tyre individuale. 
	AS1220 – Kujdesi Profesional i Duhur
Auditorët e brendshëm duhet të kenë kujdesin dhe aftësitë e pritura nga një auditor kompetent i arsyeshëm. Kujdesi profesional i duhur nuk dtth. pagabueshmëri apo perfeksionizëm. 
AS1230 – Zhvillimi i Vazhdueshëm Profesional
Auditorët e brendshëm duhet të rrisin dijeninë, aftësitë, dhe kompetencat tjera nëpërmjet zhvillimit të vazhdueshëm profesional. 

AS1300 – Programin e Sigurimit dhe Përmirësimit të Cilësisë
Shefi Ekzekutiv i Auditit duhet të zhvilloj dhe mbaj Programin e Sigurimit dhe Përmirësimit të Cilësisë që mbulon të gjitha aspektet e aktivitetit të auditimit të brendshëm dhe të monitoroj efektivitetin e tij vazhdimisht. Programi duhet të dizajnohet për të ndihmuar aktivitetin e auditimit të brendshëm në shtimin e vlerave dhe përmirësimin e operacioneve të organizatës dhe të jap siguri që aktiviteti i auditimit të brendshëm është duke u bërë në konform me Standardet dhe Kodet e Etikës. 
	AS1310 – Vlerësimet e Programit të Cilësisë
Aktiviteti i auditimit të brendshëm duhet të bëj një proces monitorimi dhe vlerësimi të përgjithshëm të efektivitetit të programit të cilësisë. Procesi duhet të përfshij si vlerësimet e brendshme ashtu edhe ato të jashtme. 
	AS1311 – Vlerësimet e Brendshme
	Vlerësimet e brendshme duhet të përmbajnë:
•	Rishikimet e vazhdueshme të aktivitetit të auditimit të brendshëm; dhe 
•	Rishikimet periodike të bëra nëpërmjet vetvlerësimit ose vlerësimit nga personat tjerë brenda organizatës, me dijeninë e praktikave të auditimit të brendshëm dhe standardeve
AS1312 – Vlerësimet e Jashtme
Vlerësimet e jashtme, si rishikimet e sigurimit të cilësisë, duhet të bëhen së paku një herë në pesë vjet nga ndonjë rishikues apo ekip rishikues i kualifikuar dhe pavarur prej jashtë organizatës. 
	AS1320 – Raportimi në Programet e Cilësisë
	Shefi Ekzekutiv i Auditimit duhet ti komunikojë rezultatet e vlerësimit të jashtëm 	
	tek Bordi i Drejtorëve. 
	AS1330 – Përdorimi i fjalisë “Auditimi i bërë në pajtim me Standardet”
Auditorët e brendshëm inkurajohen të raportojnë se aktivitetet janë “bërë në pajtim	me Standardet e Praktikimit Profesional të Auditimit të Brendshëm”. Mirëpo, auditorët e brendshëm mund ta përdorin këtë fjali vetëm nëse vlerësimi i programit të përmirësimit të cilësisë demonstron se aktiviteti i auditimit të brendshëm është bërë konform me standardet. 
AS1340 – Paraqitja e Nonkonformiteteve
Edhe pse aktivitetet e auditimit të brendshëm duhet të arrijnë konformitetin e plotë me standardet dhe auditorët e brendshëm me Kodin e Etikës, mund të ketë raste në të cilat konformiteti i plotë nuk arrihet. Kur jokonformiteti ka impakt në madhësinë e përgjithshme apo operacionet e aktivitetit të auditimit të brendshëm, paraqitja e tyre duhet të bëhet tek menaxherët ekzekutiv dhe bordi i drejtorëve.

vazhdon me Standardet e Performances. 

PS: Probleme me formatizimin. 
Zemrushe, cfare ke shkruar ti, ka te beje me vetem nje proces te vogel praktik te auditimit te brendshem, auditimin e xhirollogarise bankare te biznesit. Mirepo auditimi i brendshem eshte shume me shume se auditimi i nje xhirollogarie bankare, lexo shkrimet e mia.

----------


## dodoni

*Standardet e Performancës (PS)*

PS2000  Menaxhimi i Aktivitetit të Auditimit të Brendshëm
Shefi ekzekutiv i auditimit duhet te menaxhoj efektivisht aktivitetin e auditimit të brendshëm për të siguruar shtimin e vlerave të organizatës. 
PS2010  Planifikimi
Shefi ekzekutiv i auditimit duhet të bëj planin e bazuar në risk për të përcaktuar prioritetet e aktivitetit të auditimit të brendshëm, që duhet të jenë konsistente me qëllimet e organizatës. 
PS2020  Komunikimi dhe Aprovimi
Shefi ekzekutiv i auditimit duhet të komunikoj planet e aktivitetit të auditit të brendshëm dhe resurset e duhura, duke përfshirë ndryshimet sinjifikante periodike, tek menaxherët ekzekutiv dhe tek bordi për rishikim dhe aprovim. Shefi ekzekutiv i auditimit duhet të komunikoj edhe impaktin e kufizimeve në resurse. 
PS2030  Menaxhimi i Resurseve
Shefi ekzekutiv i auditimit duhet te siguroj se resurset e auditimit të brendshëm janë vërtetë të nevojshme, të bollshme, dhe të shfrytëzuara efektivisht për realizimin e planit të aprovuar. 
PS2040  Rregullat dhe Procedurat 
Shefi ekzekutiv i auditimit duhet ti bëj rregullat dhe procedurat sipas të cilave bëhet aktiviteti i auditimit të brendshëm. 
PS2050  Koordinimi
Shefi ekzekutiv i auditimit duhet të ndaj informacionet dhe koordinoj aktivitetet me ofruesit tjerë të brendshëm dhe të jashtëm, të shërbimeve konsultuese dhe të sigurimeve të rëndësishme, për të siguruar mbulesë të duhur dhe minimizim të duplikimit të angazhimeve. 
PS2060  Raportimi tek Bordi dhe Menaxherët Ekzekutiv
Shefi ekzekutiv i auditimit duhet të raportoj periodikisht tek Bordi dhe menaxherët ekzekutiv për qëllimin e aktivitetit të auditimit të brendshëm, autoritetin, përgjegjësinë, dhe performancën në raport me planin e tij. Raportimi duhet të përfshijë ekspozimet sinjifikante të riskut dhe çështjet e kontrollit, çështjet e qeverisjes/udhëheqjes në korporatë, dhe çështjet tjera të nevojshme apo të kërkuara nga bordi dhe menaxherët ekzekutiv. 

PS2100  Natyra e Punës
Aktiviteti i auditimit të brendshëm vlerëson dhe kontribuon në përmirësimin e menaxhimit të riskut, sistemit të kontrollit, dhe sistemit udhëheqës/qeverisës. 
PS2110  Menaxhimi i Riskut
Aktiviteti i auditimit të brendshëm duhet të ndihmoj organizatën duke identifikuar dhe vlerësuar ekspozimet sinjifikante ndaj riskut dhe të kontribuoj në përmirësimin e menaxhimit të riskut dhe sistemeve të kontrollit. 
PS2120  Kontrolli 
Aktiviteti i auditimit të brendshëm duhet të ndihmoj organizatën në mbajtjen e kontrolleve efektive duke vlerësuar efektivitetin dhe efiçencën e tyre dhe duke bërë përmirësime të vazhdueshme të tyre. 
PS2130  Udhëheqja/Qeverisja
Aktiviteti i auditimit të brendshëm duhet të kontribuoj në proceset udhëheqëse/qeverisëse të organizatës duke vlerësuar dhe përmirësuar këto procese nëpërmjet të cilave (1)vlerat dhe qëllimet krijohen dhe komunikohen, (2) arritja e qëllimeve monitorohet, (3) përgjegjshmëria sigurohet, dhe (4) vlerat kultivohen. 

PS2200  Planifikimi i Angazhimeve
Auditorët e brendshëm duhet të zhvillojnë dhe regjistrojnë planin për çdo angazhim. 
PS2201  Konsiderimet në Planifikim
Në planifikimin e angazhimeve, auditorët e brendshëm duhet të konsiderojnë: 
	Objektivat e aktivitetit që rishikohet dhe mjetet me të cilat aktiviteti kontrollon performancën.
	Risqet sinjifikante të aktivitetit, objektivat e tij, resurset, dhe operacionet e mjetet me të cilat impakti potencial mbahet në nivele të pranueshme. 
	Menaxhimi i riskut të aktivitetit dhe sistemeve të kontrollit është adekuat dhe efektiv krahasuar me kornizën e rëndësishme të kontrollit apo modelin. 
	Mundësitë për të bërë përmirësime sinjifikante në menaxhimin e riskut të aktivitetit dhe sistemeve të kontrollit. 
PS2210  Objektivat e Angazhimit 
Objektivat e angazhimit duhet ta adresojnë riskun, kontrollin, dhe proceset udhëheqëse lidhur me aktivitetet në rishikim. 
PS2220  Madhësia e Angazhimit
Madhësia e krijuar e angazhimit duhet të jetë e duhur për arritjen e objektivave të angazhimit. 
PS2230  Shpërndarja e Resurseve të Angazhimit
Auditorët e brendshëm duhet të përcaktojnë resurset e nevojshme për realizimin e objektivave të angazhimit. Numri i stafit duhet të bazohet në vlerësimin e natyrës dhe kompleksitetit të seicilit angazhim, kufizimit kohor, dhe resurseve të siguruara. 
PS2240  Programi i Punës në Angazhim
Auditorët e brendshëm duhet të zhvillojnë programe pune që realizojnë objektivat e angazhimit. Këto programe pune duhet të regjistrohen. 

PS2300  Performimi i Angazhimit
Auditorët e brendshëm duhet të identifikojnë , analizojnë, vlerësojnë, dhe regjistrojnë informacionet e duhura për të ardhur te rezultatet e angazhimit. 
PS2310  Identifikimi i Informacioneve
Auditorët e brendshëm duhet të identifikojnë informacione të bollshme, të qëndrueshme, të rëndësishme, dhe të nevojshme për të realizuar objektivat e angazhimit. 
PS2320  Analizat dhe Vlerësimi
Auditorët e brendshëm duhet ti bazojnë konkluzionet dhe rezultatet e angazhimit në analiza dhe vlerësime. 
PS2330  Regjistrimi i Informacioneve
Auditorët e brendshëm duhet ti regjistrojnë gjithë informacionet e rëndësishme për të mbështetur konkluzionet dhe rezultatet e angazhimit. 
PS2340  Mbikqyrja e Angazhimit
Angazhimit duhet të mbikqyren mirë për të siguruar realizimin e objektivave, cilësinë, dhe zhvillimin e ngritjen profesionale të stafit. 

PS2400  Komunikimi i Rezultateve 
Auditorët e brendshëm duhet ti komunikojnë rezultatet me kohë dhe në mënyrën e duhur. 
PS2410  Kriteriumi për Komunikimin
Komunikimi duhet të përfshij objektivat dhe madhësinë e angazhimit sikur edhe konkluzionet e arrira, nëse arrihet deri te konkluzioni. 
PS2420  Cilësia e Komunikimit
Komunikimi duhet të jetë i saktë, objektiv, i qartë, konstruktiv, komplet, dhe me kohë. 
PS2430  Gabimet dhe Lëshimet
Nëse komunikimi final përmban gabime apo lëshime sinjifikante, shefi ekzekutiv i auditimit duhet të komunikoj informacionet e korigjuara tek të gjithë personat që kanë pranuar komunikimin origjinal. 
PS2430  Paraqitja e Angazhimit ose Jokonformiteti me Standardet
Kur jokonformiteti me standardet ka impakt në angazhimin specifik, komunikimi i rezultateve duhet të paraqes: 
	Standardet në të cilat konformiteti nuk është arritur
	Arsyet për jokonformitet
	Impakti i jokonformitetit në angazhim
PS2440  Shpërndarja e Rezultateve
Shefi ekzekutiv i auditimit duhet ti shpërndaj rezultatet tek të gjithë personat e duhur. 

PS2500  Progresi i Monitorimit
Shefi ekzekutiv i euditimit duhet të krijoj dhe mbaj një sistem për të monitoruar shpërndarjen e komunikimit të rezultateve tek menaxherët.

PS2600  Pranimi i Riskut nga Menaxherët
Kur shefi ekzekutiv i auditimit beson se menaxherët kanë pranuar një nivel të papranueshëm risku residual për organizatën, shefi i auditimit të brendshëm duhet të diskutoj çështjen me menaxherët. Nëse çështja nuk zgjidhet prapë, shefi ekzekutiv i auditimit dhe menaxherët ekzekutiv duhet të raportojnë çështjen tek bordi për të zgjidhur problemin.

----------


## dodoni

*Pozitive, rezultatet e para antikorrupsion*


*Ridvan BODE*


Duke shprehur kënaqësinë që marr pjesë në këtë analizë të punës së 6-mujorit të parë të vitit në vijim, rreth veprimtarisë së Auditit të Brendshëm të Drejtorisë së Përgjthshme të Auditimit, ministrive dhe institucioneve të tjera qendrore e atyre të pushtetit vendor, dëshiroj para së gjithash të shpreh vlerësimin tim dhe falenderimet e rastit për angazhimin dhe rezultatet inkurajuese që keni arritur gjatë kësaj periudhe 6-mujore. 

Për qeverinë tonë, mirëadministrimi i fondeve publike, përmirësimi thelbësor i përdorimit me efektivitet të tyre, çrrënjosja e praktikave korruptive dhe abuzive në nxjerrjen dhe shpenzimin e fondeve publike, përbën një angazhim madhor konstant dhe me një interes në rritje. Rritja e ndjesive të opinionit publik për dekurajimin e korrupsionit, i vlerësuar si mjaft i përhapur vitet e fundit, është rezultat edhe i punës dhe angazhimit të kontrollorëve dhe Auditit të Brendshëm në të gjitha nivelet e qeverisjes. Konsiderata inkurajuese dhe vlerësime pozitive për rezultatet e para të instalimit të një fronti antikorrupsion nën qeverisjen e re, vijnë edhe nga institucione ndërkombëtare që asistojnë progresin e reformave në vendin tonë. Këto janë thjesht ftesa për një punë më intensive dhe më të kualifikuar për të gjitha strukturat tona. Praktikat korruptive të konsoliduara prej vitesh janë ngado të pranishme dhe vigjëlojnë për të përfituar nga momenti dhe shpërqëndrimi i organeve të kontrollit për të rimarrë edhe një herë terrenin që po humbasin çdo ditë. 

Objektivi ynë kryesor për 6-mujorin e parë në fushën e kontrollit të brendshëm konsistonte në intensifikimin e përgjithshëm të punës dhe arritjen e rezultateve konkrete në goditjen e korrupsionit në përdorimin e fondeve publike, në dominimin e evazionit fiskal dhe informalitetit të ekonomisë, në bllokimin dhe minimizimin e trafiqeve kriminale dhe në tërësi në vendosjen e rregullit dhe disiplinës ligjore në përdorimin e fondeve publike. 

Pa dashur të listoj arritjet e dikastereve të ndryshme në këto fusha, çka nuk është objekt i kësaj analize, më lejoni që në mënyrë rezultative të ilustroja disa nga aspektet e përmirësuara të punës suaj:

-të ardhurat fiskale në buxhet për 6-mujorin e parë ishin rreth 17% më të larta, në krahasim me te njëjtën periudhë të një viti më parë dhe me një tejkalim të dukshëm, në krahasim me programin, çka çoi në miratimin në Kuvend të një buxheti suplementar prej afro 200 milion USD;

-numri i bizneseve të regjistruara është rritur me 14 mijë dhe kontrabanda e mallrave të akcizës është dominuar dukshëm, duke zhdoganuar më shumë se një vit më parë 60-70% cigare dhe kafe;

-shpenzimet për funksionimin e administratës qendrore janë ulur me 23%, në krahasim me një vit më parë dhe po në të njëjtin nivel janë ulur kostot e shërbimeve apo investimeve publike, etj.

Por, nga ana tjetër, ne duhet të pranojmë se përpjekjet tona për të shtrirë mbretërimin e ligjit në hapësirat gri të informalitetit e të dominuara nga korrupsioni, jo gjithmonë kanë qenë të suksesshme. Frekuenca e hasjes së këtyre fenomeneve është ende e lartë. Individë apo grupe të caktuara, të mësuara gjatë me përfitimet e paligjshme, nuk heqin dorë kollaj nga praktikat e përfitimit antiligjor të 16, 20 apo 36 pagave shpërblim brenda një viti, të hasura në disa nga kontrollet tuaja. Të mësuarit me përfitime përmes tenderave dhe që kanë humbur parajsën e tyre, çojnë në dështim të njëpasnjëshëm, shpesh pa arsye të bazuara ligjore, tenderat duke rezikuar realizimin e investimeve apo duke shtyrë afatet e tyre.

Dy kanë qenë drejtimet kryesore, të cilat do të na mundësonin ndryshmin e praktikave tradicionale të drejtorive të Auditit në ministritë dhe në të gjitha institucionet publike:

Së pari, intensifikimi i kontrolleve dhe mbajtja nën vëzhgim të rreptë të mënyrës dhe praktikave të nxjerrjes së të ardhurave dhe shpenzimit të tyre nga përdoruesit e buxhetit. 

Në këtë drejtim, gjatë periudhës 6-mujore janë audituar 1.739 objekte ose 83,7% e totalit të objekteve nga 2777 auditime të realizuara gjatë gjithë vitit 2005, në të cilat janë zbuluar rreth 1.7 miliard lekë shkelje me dëm ekonomik. Për të kuptuar efektin e mbështetjes së qeverisë dhe "përkthimit" të saj nga audituesit, mjafton të themi se në vitin 2005 zbulimet ishin vetëm 1.4 miliard lekë, ose për 3-mujorin e parë, kohë në të cilën u bë edhe ballafaqimi i parë me problematikat e kësaj strukture, zbulimet ishin vetëm 421.6 milion lekë ritme, të cilat do të çonin në të njëjtin rezultat sa ai i vitit 2005. Struktura e zbulimeve është si vijon:

-Shmangia prej detyrimeve fiskale e doganore, mosvjelja në përputhje me kërkesat ligjore e tatimit mbi të ardhurat dhe atij në burim përbëjnë 1.1 miliard lekë ose rreth 65,5% të dëmeve të zbuluara;

-Mungesat dhe dëmet materiale e monetare të zbuluara në këtë gjashtëmujor janë 140,2 milion lekë,

-Shkeljet me dëm të disiplinës financiare për periudhën gjashtëmujore janë 419 milion lekë dhe për 393 milion lekë është përcaktuar përgjegjësia.

-Vlera e tenderave me shkelje të procedurave ligjore të zbuluara gjatë këtij gjashtëmujori, është 145.6 milion lekë.

Krahasuar me të njëjtën periudhë të vitit të kaluar janë kryer mesatarisht më shumë 12% auditime për çdo punonjës. Me një personel sa 64% e vitit të kaluar janë zbuluar 35,9% raste më shumë. Nëse në gjashtë mujorin e parë të vitit kaluar u zbuluan 999 mijë lekë për auditim ose 2.935 mijë lekë për punonjës, në gjashtëmujorin e këtij viti u zbuluan 1,899 mijë lekë ose rreth 2 herë më shumë se në të njëjtën periudhë të vitit kaluar për çdo auditim, dhe 6,353 mijë lekë për punonjës, ose 2,5 herë më shumë se e njëjta periudhë e vitit të kaluar. 

Përmirësim ka edhe puna për respektimin e objektivit, për të mundësuar kontrollin e çdo njësie të administratës publike e të institucioneve e ndërmarrjeve të varësisë, të paktën një herë në çdo dy vjet. 

Së dyti, rritja e fuqisë goditëse dhe qëndrimit rigoroz ligjor përballë rasteve të konstatuara dhe shkeljeve të vërtetuara.

Nga analiza e bërë rreth materialeve të kontrollit të raportuara nga njësitë e Auditit të Brendshëm në të gjitha nivelet, për 6-mujorin e parë vërtetohet se nga 1.7 miliard lekë shkelje me dëm ekonomik, është përcaktuar përgjegjësia për 1.64 miliard lekë ose 97,2% të zbulimeve me dëm, ku janë identifikuar 19.355 persona e subjekte si përgjegjës për dëmet e shkaktuara. Gjithashtu, është kërkuar zhdëmtim për 83,2% të shumës së "mungesave e dëmeve" në vlerat materiale e monetare për 93,8% të "shkeljeve të disiplinës financiare" dhe për 100% të "evazionit fiskal e doganor" të zbuluar.

Janë kërkuar masa disiplinore për 838 persona, nga të cilat janë miratuar nga organet e kompetencës 737 masa të propozuara. 

Gjatë kësaj periudhe janë bërë 21 denoncime për ndjekje penale të 53 personave e subjekteve, nga të cilët 11 janë drejtues dhe sipas raportimeve të strukturave të auditimit, çështjet janë në proces hetimi.

Përmirësimi i akteve ligjore në fushën e Auditit të Brendshëm dhe aspekteve strukturore administrative të organeve të Auiditi të Brendshëm, ka qenë një drejtim tjetër i punës sonë në gjashtëmujorin që lamë pas.

Për të rritur efektivitetin e punës së strukturave të Auditit të Brendshëm dhe përmirësuar administrimin e fondeve publike, është ndjerë nevoja e përmirësimeve të thella ligjore dhe akteve nënligjore, të cilat në tërësi duhet pranuar se janë jo adekuate dhe të pamjaftueshëm për të arritur standardet e kërkuara. Gjatë kësaj periudhe përfundoi drafti i përmirësuar i Ligjit "për Auditin e Brendshëm publik", draft i cili tashmë është në diskutim publik dhe së afërmi do t'i nënshtrohet procesit ligjvënës në parlament. Krahas tij, manuali i procedurave të auditimit pësoi përshtatje dhe përmirësime të qenësishme. Vendime të tjera të rëndësishme janë marrë nga qeveria për të forcuar rigorozitetin ligjor dhe uniformuar rregullat në përdorimin e fondeve publike të tilla si përdorimi i të ardhurave dytësore nga institucionet, rregullimi ligjor i hierarkisë së pagave dhe shpërblimeve, përmirësimi i akteve nënligjore për prokurimet publike etj.

Akte të rëndësishme ligjore në proces diskutimi do të krijojnë më shumë mundësi për të fuqizuar më tej kuadrin ligjor në veprim dhe për të rregulluar më mirë e pa ekuivok përdorimin e fondeve publike dhe funksionimin ligjor të ekonomisë në tërësi. Ligjet që do të miratohen brenda këtij viti si ai organik i buxhetit, i prokurimeve publike, i koncesioneve, i kontrollit dhe administrimit fiskal si dhe manualet e tyre, do të jenë një mundësi më shumë në dispozicion të Auditit të Brendshëm për të përmirësuar rrënjësisht qeverisjen në të gjitha nivelet e saj.

Në vazhdim të skemave të përfitimeve, DPAB është përfshirë në krijimin e një database të strukturave të bordeve, komiteteve, komisioneve dhe këshillave të drejtimit, ku gjithashtu evidentohen problematika shumë serioze dhe që do të prezantohen në vijim nga Drejtori i Përgjithshëm.

Gjithashtu, dua të veçoj në vazhdim përmirësimin e strukturave të sistemit të Auditit në përgjithësi dhe DPAB në veçanti. Kjo e fundit, tashmë do të ketë dy drejtori dhe një numër prej 22 nëpunësish, kurse strukturat e institucioneve me ndryshimet e propozuara vijnë në të njëjtin nivel që ishin në vitin 2005. Së fundi, në vijim të mbështetjes dhe vlerësimit për këto struktura, është edhe nisma e marrë për një rritje mesatarisht prej 25% të trajtimi ekonomik për kontrollorët e brendshëm.

Përpara se të ftoj drejtorin e Përgjithshëm për të paraqitur në mënyrë të detajuar rezultatet e kontrolleve 6-mujore, problematikën dhe arritjet sipas institucioneve, dëshiroj të nënvizoj edhe një herë se përballja me fenomenet e korrupsionit, informalitetit, trafikimit e kontrabandimit, shpërdorimit financiar e abuzimit me fondet publike, si dhe përmirësimi në tërësi i standardeve të qeverisjes dhe funksionimit të shtetit ligjor, objekte këto të punës suaj, mbeten për qeverinë një sfidë e përhershme. Rezultatet e arritura janë thjesht një fillim inkurajues dhe aspak kurorëzim i një sipërmarrjeje të vështirë. Objektivat që do të caktojmë sot për 6-mujorin e dytë dhe angazhimi ynë i përditshëm për arritjen e tyre do të jenë përcaktuese për fatet e kësaj përballjeje në vijimësi. Unë ju ftoj të gjithëve për të rritur impenjimin tuaj dhe për më shumë rezultate në misionin tuaj të vyer.

*(*) Fjala e ministrit të Financave në analizën e veprimtarisë së strukturave të Auditit të Brendshëm për 6-mujorin e parë të vitit 2006

marre nga Rilindja Demokratike*

----------


## dodoni

*Publikohet raporti i Auditit për periudhën 2003-2005. Dëmet financiare shkojnë në 1.7 milion lekë


Ndëshkime financiare dhe ligjore për abuzuesit*


Drejtoria e Përgjithshme e Auditit të Brendshëm publikoi dje rezultatet e kontrolleve të ushtruara gjashtë muajt e fundit në veprimtarinë financiare të institucioneve shtetërore. Analizat dhe kontrollet që përfshijnë periudhën 2003-2005 kanë nxjerrë në pah shifra alarmante të abuzimeve që janë kryer me fondet publike gjatë qeverisjes socialiste, nënvizoi drejtori i Auditit, Pajtim Shehu. Përmes shifrave, ai tha se janë audituar 684 objekte ose 92 për qind e auditimeve të programuara për 6-mujorin e parë, ku 70,8% ishin auditime të plota, 100,9% auditime tematike dhe mbikqyrje në masën 137,5%, si dhe janë kryer 94 verifikime.

"Nga të gjitha strukturat e auditimit është bërë përpjekje për respektimin e frekuencave të auditimit. Nga 2.075 objekte gjithsej, janë programuar për t'u audituar gjatë këtij viti 1.739 objekte ose 83,7% e totalit të objekteve, gjë që flet për angazhimin e tyre për të audituar objektet në një kohë në më pak se dy vjet, mbështetur në riskun që paraqesin për ekonominë", theksoi Shehu. Në raportimin e shkeljeve të evidentuara, Shehu tha se dëmi financiar gjatë periudhës qeverisëse 2004-2005 arrin në vlerën e 1.7 milion lekëve, duke pohuar faktin se për 1.6 milion lekë vlerë të abuzimeve financiare janë përcaktuar përgjegjësit. "Gjatë kësaj periudhe janë zbuluar gjithsej 1.684 milion lekë shkelje me dëm ekonomik, nga të cilat për 1.636 milion lekë ose 97,2% të zbulimeve me dëm është përcaktuar përgjegjësia, janë identifikuar 19.355 persona e subjekte si përgjegjës për dëmet e shkaktuara", tha Shehu.

"Dëmet ekonomike të zbuluara, krahasuar me të njëjtën periudhë të vitit të kaluar, janë rritur 35,9%. Ndërkohë puna, cilësia dhe forca zbuluese e strukturave të auditimit është rritur. Siç u cilësua më sipër, përcaktimi i përgjegjësisë për dëmet e zbuluara është 97,2%, nga 93,7% që u arrit në të njëjtën periudhë të vitit të kaluar. Gjithashtu, vlerësojmë se shkeljet dhe dëmet, të cilat janë mjaft të larta, vijnë nga fakti se sistemi i kontrollit të brendshëm financiar publik nuk ka funksionuar rregullisht", nënvizoi Shehu. 






*Abuzimet më të mëdha, në doganat dhe tatimet*


Dëmet e shkaktuara vijnë kryesisht nga keqadministrimi dhe keqmenaxhimi i fondeve buxhetore e publike. Raporti pohon 65.5% e dëmeve vijnë nga shmangia e detyrimeve fiskale e doganore dhe mosvjelja e tatimit mbi të ardhurat. Gjatë kontrollit të ushtruar janë konstatuar abuzime me dëm financiar edhe në sektorë të tjerë, ku në KESH, për vitin 2005, dëmi financiar arrin në vlerën e 13 milion lekëve. Më pas, Shehu, në pasqyrimin e të dhënave, ka konktretizuar dëmet e konstatuara në sektorët e kontrolluar. "Shmangia prej detyrimeve fiskale e doganore, mosvjelja në përputhje me kërkesat ligjore të tatimit mbi të ardhurat dhe atij në burim, përbëjnë 1.103 milion lekë ose rreth 65,5% të dëmeve të zbuluara", tha Shehu.

Më pas, në publikimin e të dhënave rezulton se abuzime për vitin 2004-2005 janë konstatuar dhe në Ministrinë e Transporteve dhe institucionet e linjës, ku konkretisht "nga Drejtoria e Auditimit në Ministrinë e Punëve Publike, Transporteve dhe Telekomunikacioneve janë zbuluar në sistemin e këtij dikasteri 662,2 milion lekë. Në subjektet e sistemit të Ministrisë së Punëve Publike, Transporteve dhe Telekomunikacionit janë zbuluar 70,8 milion lekë dëm, të cilat kryesisht janë në sh.a Ujësjellësin Elbasan, në Albtelekom sh.a, në Posta Shqiptare sh.a, në Enti Kombëtar i Banesave ", konkretizoi Shehu.

"Nga strukturat e sistemit të Ministrisë së Financave janë zbuluar 78,4 milion lekë dëme, prej të cilave 14,9 milion lekë nga DPAB, ku pothuajse të gjitha në Institutin Sizmiologjik Tiranë, nga keqinterpretimi i VKM nr. 424, të datës 9 korrik 1998 "Për të ardhurat dytësore". Nga Drejtoria e Auditimit janë zbuluar 6,4 milion lekë, kryesisht në Agjensinë e Trajtimit të Kredive Tiranë, 55,5 milion lekë nga Drejtoria e Përgjithshme e Tatimeve", tha Shehu. 






*Dëmi në Ministrinë e Energjitikës arrin në 140 milion lekë* 


Mungesat dhe dëmet materiale e monetare të zbuluara, kanë qenë tematikë e kontrollit të ushtruar në këtë gjashtëmujor, ku dëmi financiar arrin në vlerën e 140.2 milion lekë. Drejtori i Përgjithshëm i Auditit të Brendshëm, Shehu, njoftoi se 96,6 milion lekë të dëmit financiar nga mungesa dhe dëmet materiale e monetare janë në sistemin e Ekonomisë, Tregtisë dhe Energjitikës. Më pas, Shehu shtoi se në Ministrinë e Energjitikës janë konstatuar shkelje në 419 milion lekë dhe për 393 milion lekë është përcaktuar përgjegjësia. Dëmet në këtë zë janë zbuluar nga të gjitha strukturat e Auditimit. "Në subjektet e sistemit të Ministrisë së Ekonomisë, Tregtisë dhe Energjitikës janë zbuluar 40 milion lekë dëme. 20,4 milion lekë janë zbuluar nga Drejtoria e Auditimit në ministri dhe 19,6 milion nga struktuat e Auditimit në strukturat vartëse, nga të cilat 13,1 milion lekë vetëm në KESH-sh.a", nënvizoi Shehu.

Abuzime janë konstatuar dhe në Ministrinë e Brendshme, në sistemin arsimor dhe Ministrinë e Jashtme. Sipas drejtorit Shehu, në pasqyrimin e abuzimeve është specifikuar se "strukturat e Auditimit në Ministrinë e Brendshme dhe në prefektura kanë zbuluar 66,2 milion dëm ekonomik kryesisht në fushën e pagave, shpenzimeve për dieta si dhe në fushën e prokurimeve dhe të investimeve. Dëmet kryesisht janë zbuluar në prefekturat Elbasan, Vlorë dhe në Bashkinë Gramsh", u shpreh Shehu. Më pas, ai shtoi se shkeljet me dëm në sistemin e Arsimit dhe Shkencës janë 23,9 milion lekë. Dhe në strukturat e këtij sistemi dëmet janë krijuar në fushën e pagave, veçanërisht të shpërblimeve, investimeve, prokurimeve, blerjet e vogla. Ndërkaq, në sistemin e Ministrisë së Jashtme janë zbuluar 15,4 milion lekë dëme, prej të cilave në Ambasadën e Budapestit 9,7 milion lekë, në atë të Uashingtonit 4,3 milion lekë, në Bernë afërsisht 1 milion lekë, etj.






*Denoncohen 77 zyrtarë të lartë të qeverive socialiste*


Përveç kontrollit të ushtruar, Drejtoria e Përgjithshme e Auditit ka përcaktuar përgjegjësit dhe masa administrative e disiplinore për shkeljet dhe dëmet. Në zbulimet e gjashtëmujorit të parë, nga strukturat e Auditimit janë përcaktuar përgjegjësit për 97,2% të dëmeve të shkaktuara dhe është kërkuar zhdëmtimi nga shkaktarët. Po sipas Shehut, është kërkuar zhdëmtim për 83,2% të shumës së "mungesave e dëmeve" në vlerat materiale e monetare për 93,8% të "shkeljeve të disiplinës financiare" dhe për 100% të "evazionit fiskal e doganor" të zbuluar. Janë kërkuar masa disiplinore për 838 persona, ku për 737 masa të propozuara janë miratuar, ndër të cilët 77 janë drejtues.

Më konkretisht, nga strukturat e Auditimit të Ministrisë së Financave janë kërkuar 273 masa disiplinore, prej të cilave 61 largime nga puna, 13 gjoba me vlerë 840 mijë lekë, si dhe janë bërë 4 kallëzime penale për 15 persona. Sipas Shehut, nga strukturat e Auditimit të Ministrisë së Punëve Publike, Transporteve dhe Telekomunikacioneve janë propozuar 201 masa disiplinore, prej të cilave 38 largime nga puna, 11 gjoba me 615 mijë lekë, 3 kallëzime penale për 3 persona. Nga strukturat e Auditimit të Ministrisë së Brendshme janë propozuar 168 masa disiplinore, prej të cilave 9 largime nga puna, 201 gjoba me 7,543 mijë lekë. Në sistemin e Ministrisë së Ekonomisë, Tregtisë dhe Energjitikës, nga strukturat e Auditimit janë kërkuar 99 masa disiplinore, prej të cilave 11 largime nga puna, 30 gjoba me 1.493 mijë lekë, janë bërë 5 kallëzime penale për 15 persona.

Kreu i Drejtorisë së Përgjithshme të Auditit shtoi se "përveç kërkesës për zhdëmtim, strukturat e Auditimit i kanë kushtuar vëmendje përcaktimit të përgjegjësive penale për personat apo subjektet përgjegjëse për dëmet e shkaktuara. Gjatë kësaj periudhe janë bërë 21 denoncime për ndjekje penale të 53 personave e subjekteve, të cilat sipas raportimeve të strukturave të Auditimit, çështjet janë në proces hetimi. Nga raportimet e dikastereve janë propozuar 2.819 masa dhe rekomandime, nga të cilat janë vlerësuar e pranuar 2.745 ose 97,4% e tyre", përfundoi Shehu. 

*Dorina Azo


marre nga Rilindja Demokratike*

----------

